

Four things I want to explain to my past self as a Front end Developer - burai
http://www.blaipratdesaba.com/four-things-i-want-to-explain-to-my-past-self-as-a-frontend-developer/

======
burai
Just want to share my first "real" blog entry. I'll appreciate any comments
and suggestions :)

